# Avon for Mossies



## suda (Oct 30, 2010)

Please can anyone tell me the name of the Avon product which is supposed to be brilliant for keeping mosquitos at bay. I seem to remember that it might be green!!! Thanks


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Skin so soft.. ? Cant comment on effectiveness though 

All the best

Al' ...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

alexblack13 said:


> Skin so soft.. ? Cant comment on effectiveness though
> 
> All the best
> 
> Al' ...


I can. It doesn't work for me and Mrs C. Got bit by the Scottish midge just as much as not wearing any. Don't waste your dosh.

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does not work, they say that the ingredients were changed and it does not give protection at all.This was done according to a "leaked " letter that they did not have a licence or similar to make or sell that type of product as apposed to a sun blocker.
In actual fact,on a program on TV they found that anything worked as long as it was a thick coating on the skin. Plus I am told that they do not like being in a cold environment, air con may be the answer in the van.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mosquitoes do not like moving air and eucalyptus. Works for us!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Agree with Grath, a fan in the van works quite well. maybe a couple of plant pots in there as well.:grin2::grin2:
If anything did work then it would have been on sale already and earning that firm millions.
cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I got the Eucalyptus tip from Portuguese drivers who used to park under the tree's, and a fan in the cab works. Together both have worked for years for usAvon Skin So Soft did not!


----------



## Dave 'R' (Jul 2, 2015)

It was only the green labelled 'skin so soft' that worked, not the other flavours. I think flavour had 'Forest' in it somewhere.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Citronella also works well either as lamp oil or in candles


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We have found Smidge works well - it appears to be derived from bog myrtle. But if you do use it, careful to wash it off hands - the taste is disgusting!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing works reliably on the midge. You just need to be where they are not.

Mozzies? When in mozzie country you need a net for sleeping and you can try your fav' recipe for daytime use. Prob' wont work reliably either though. ;-( 

Just save your dosh and rub some 'cream' on the bites. But do get a net for sleeping under. Only that will stop them. 


Avon? nah.... 

Al' ....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BIG fan of Skin so Soft, it seems to work on me, I also spray the bottom of windows with it, those that are brave enough to come in land on it, they don't take off again, wipe clean in the morning, slightly oily, smells wonderful and makes me feels soft all over   

I also found that if you leave the windows open they come in don't like it and leave, not always but mostly.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

When does the Midge/mozzie season usually start in Scotland?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

chilly said:


> When does the Midge/mozzie season usually start in Scotland?


the first day I set foot there, never fails :crying:

I've always wondered why every flying biting thing makes a bee line grin2 for me

then I was found to be diabetic and I reckon my blood is sweet and attractive to them


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> When does the Midge/mozzie season usually start in Scotland?


Beginning of January til the end of December > >

End April til Early October according to my oracle Liz., more on the west side than the east in my experience, Skye is the worst place for them for us so far.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

chilly said:


> When does the Midge/mozzie season usually start in Scotland?


Generally, end of May to end of September is midge 'season'.

Steve


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Have used Skin So Soft and it works for me. I've also used:
http://www.boots.com/en/Soltan-Aftersun-Hydrating-Spray-With-Insect-Repellent-200ml_1207002/
and it works just as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Generally, end of May to end of September is midge 'season'.
> 
> Steve


Pretty much what I said > >


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In India, where they have a big malaria problem, there is a product called Odomos. 
I've bought a couple of tubes on the internet (Google it) but not used it in anger yet.
It smells wonderful and is beautifully soft and luxurious which makes me slightly sceptical.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Spacerunner said:


> In India, where they have a big malaria problem, there is a product called Odomos.
> I've bought a couple of tubes on the internet (Google it) but not used it in anger yet.
> *It smells wonderful and is beautifully soft and luxurious which makes me slightly sceptical*.


You mean it has mind-altering properties? Is that legal?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tugboat said:


> You mean it has mind-altering properties? Is that legal?


Like "Larium" anti malaria tablets... Took them when we went to Kenya, they worked I never got malaria, but there again I never saw a mosie all the time we were there.. What I did get a few weeks after I came back was hallucinations, panic attacks which came on without warning, laying in bed or driving down the motorway, I thought I was going out of my mind.....

They eventually went away after a couple of years and I never thought any more of it until there was a program on the telly about the effects of "Larium", I went on the interwebby and there was tons of information about it, even a forum started by someone who had lost a loved one when they committed suicide after using the stuff..

It seems the troops when posted abroad were given this treatment as malaria protection and a good number were experiencing the same symptoms I had..

Look it up on google if you don't believe me.... Be careful what you are prescribed if you go anywhere there is malaria:surprise::serious:

ray.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

The only thing that works as an insect repellant on skin is any lotion or spray that contains at least 50% DEET. Also, cover up as much as you can.

In the van, we use one of those plug in vapour things overnight.


----------

